

EMI Sues Grooveshark - ALee
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20090617/another-music-startup-sued-emi-takes-grooveshark-to-court/

======
taitems
I've always wondered how Grooveshark got away with it. Most online media
distributors like Hulu and Pandora just lock out countries like Australia and
the UK. I'm amazed it lasted this long!

